# Dragon pharma



## Mastercrafter (Mar 13, 2015)

Ratings? Thoughts? Experiences? 
 Reviews change so I'm asking a fresh question.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 13, 2015)

shit, don't waste your time man!
reviews change cuz its shit
and the sources that sell it are all shit!


----------



## mickems (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Ratings? Thoughts? Experiences?
> Reviews change so I'm asking a fresh question.



ratings? I can't say, never used.

thoughts? have an associate/not friend that used that brand 2 yrs ago and said it was good, I personally saw the results as he was getting bigger, HOWEVER, I would not personally buy dragonpharma brand because it's too hard to tell if the source is legit or if the gear itself is any good. It is always best to get gear from a source that you personally can trust.


experience? don't need any, I do my research. I don't get ripped.


I would say, don't take the risk. Take your time, good sources are worth the research and wait.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 13, 2015)

Was politely told not to source check. Wasn't aware that's what I was doing. 
Background. Still new to this and the unwritten rules. 
I have done 2 test e cycles clomid pct. Both being dragon. That was 5 years ago. Since then I was in a wreck and started a business. At first the back kept me out, then it was a time issue. I don't do half ass. 30 min here and there doesn't do it. If I can't do hour, hour and a half, why bother. Me personally. 

Now that I'm physically able and have the time, I'm hitting the gym seriously again. And beginning homework. Trying to pick up where I left off. Since then alot has changed. Major busts, alot of garbage, scammers and fakes. At one point I considered powders from China and just doing it myself. But other homework has shown that alot happened on that road also. 
So please excuse honest stupidity.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 13, 2015)

You can ask these questions in our uncensored forum. But you need to be aware that the opinions of strangers on the internet can't be taken as gospel truth.


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 13, 2015)

Well then it seems I'm in the right spot. 
Was curious as to recent experience. Mine was great, but few years ago. Just wondering if the name was still good. Or shit. Seems like alot of older names I recognize are now garbage.


----------



## mickems (Mar 13, 2015)

Mastercrafter said:


> Well then it seems I'm in the right spot.
> Was curious as to recent experience. Mine was great, but few years ago. Just wondering if the name was still good. Or shit. Seems like alot of older names I recognize are now garbage.



I don't understand. If you already have experience with the brand in the past then, why not use the same brand from your source that you used before?


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 13, 2015)

Just because I used them in the past does not mean they still have a good standing. 
People get crunched and do shady shit. Underdosing or just oil.
Trying to gather recent thoughts. 
And it's been a while. Source is another thing. Once I find one, they might not offer that brand.
Just being thorough


----------



## Maijah (Mar 13, 2015)

Only way to really tell is pin it for a few weeks and get blood work. If you don't have/know a source you can trust it's your only option. There are some boards that openly source, most of the labs are crap but there are a few good ones. You just have to do some digging around. Good luck


----------



## Mastercrafter (Mar 13, 2015)

Great so all the legal risk along with hoping you get decent gear. I've never been one to ship. Too many variables. Rather have a go to guy here in town. Plus I think that's quicker. Instead of waiting weeks.


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah but then you get charged up the ass also !!!
And who knows if that gear is good!
Their are solid sources, just need to know hwere to look!


----------



## Spongy (Mar 31, 2015)

WWPJim said:


> never heard of them either



What's your game?


----------

